# Bad news : (



## nikkurs (Jan 24, 2008)

On Friday last week, our school's winter dance was taking place. Two girls I know, Jourdan and Kara, were being driven back to our town from lower in the state after going to Jourdan's brother's hockey game. Jourdan's mother was driving. A car came directly at them in the wrong lane and hit them head on ... Jourdan's mom was killed instantly.

Jourdan and Kara were taken to the hospital. Jourdan had a broken foot, leg, pelvis, and pinky. She was lucky ..

Kara has a broken spine, a punctured lung, a broken hip, and severe head trauma and internal bleeding. She had surgery yesterday and today and is doing better but still has not spoken a word. Thank God she is not paralyzed.

Please, they both need your prayers. They will both make full recoveries, but Kara will not be graduating with our class because she will be missing a full semester. Jourdan was released from the hospital yesterday and her mother's funeral was today.

Everybody here is in shock and our school is really saddened by it : ( We all got teary in class when we made them both cards ... I really need them both to be in your thoughts and prayers so they can recover and get stronger. Thank you so much.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness




That is so horrible.

I have lost friends and friend's parents from wrecks and it's not fun at all.

So sorry to hear about that and they will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 24, 2008)

That is so sad and tragic. I hope they get better soon.


----------



## nikkurs (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you so much. Kara is in my seminar class and we are all really close in there so the word spread quickly. They didn't think she would make it but she is in fair condition now.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 24, 2008)

That is terrible. Sorry to hear it. Hope they continue to recover.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear. What a tragedy.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 24, 2008)

I am so sorry! I hope that everyone recovers!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, That's horrible. =/ Hope they can recover soon.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 24, 2008)

oh my lord



I am so sorry to hear that, yourself, their family and friends are in my thoughts and prayers..that is so terrible


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2008)

best wishes for their family. I hope they recover quickly and completely. I'm sorry to hear about Jourdan's mother's death. What an awful thing to have happened to their family


----------



## macface (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope they get better.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope they continue to recover.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

That's horrible! I'll definitely be keeping them in my prayers!


----------



## MissPout (Jan 24, 2008)

That is so horrible!



Hope they can recover soon.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 24, 2008)

that is so horrible !! i hope they will recover fast. my condolences for your friend. did they catch the driver ?


----------



## Pallidity (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I wish them my best on a quick and healthy recovery.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh God that's horrible! Sorry to thear that!


----------



## tthonglor (Jan 25, 2008)

try goin to her room and playing music that she loved!! anything that will make her heart happy will be better for recovery! my thoughts are with u


----------



## Anthea (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats awlful, hope they get better soon, physically and emotionally.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 26, 2008)

That's so sad. I'm sorry and I'll keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## susiexsuh (Feb 4, 2008)

!

That's such a sad story... I hope things will shape up soon.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh hunny I'm to hear that. That almost happened to my boyfriend and I. We were on our way back from getting something to eat and some moron was driving in our lane going the wrong direction. If my bf wouldn't of pulled over when he did, the other driver would of hit us. I hope both make a full recovery. Please keep us informed on what happens.


----------

